# outdoor kitchen, grill and code



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

is there a building code related to venting and use of a built in gas grill under a (connected) patio? 

Can a fire bowl (small bowl filled with glass beads) be placed under a patio roof? Same project, height is about 8'6". 

I read one post where the person complained about the smoke coming from the grill would discolor the ceiling.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I am not aware of codes to vent outdoor appliances.

Seen plenty of those fire bowls under patio roofs.

A grill will discolor a ceiling no matter what height.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Local housing/fire/life safety codes may have something to say about it. Around here it's the fire marshal who would know.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Local housing/fire/life safety codes may have something to say about it. Around here it's the fire marshal who would know.


Bob, I just couldn't stop myself.:laughing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meYYg_VpH5Q


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

New home builds have exhaust fans above cooking area. I built a bunch for a builder. Guessing it may be code if you pull a permit.???


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i did the ceiling on an outdoor kitchen that had commercial vents,one over the grill and one over the smoker,gotta watch what the ceiling is made from..vinyl and heat are sometimes problematic


----------

